# need phone mount suggestions



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

evening, all!

i'd like to put in some sort of securely attached mount for my iphone into my '12 ls.
(if i was only hooking it up for music i would leave it in the center console, but i also use the phone for gps navigation so it needs to be out in the open...)

i ordered an iphone-specific vent mount and it hasn't even arrived at my door yet, but i'm already looking to do something better.

i'd like to put something in that's much better attached and better looking, so i'd like to avoid something with a suction cup.
based on everything i've seen on ebay, that leaves something that either sticks on or is screwed on.
something that sticks will be less secure, so i'm willing to forego the potential bummer of putting holes in the interior in the name of safety.

i just can't figure out where.

the two best options i've come up with are:
near the shifter - either bolted to the passenger seat, or screwed into the floor
above the stereo - assuming i can remove the rubber tray insert, poke a hole in it and hide the mounting bracket underneath

has anyone else done this?
if you have, what did you do?

i appreciate any input... thanks!

rock on!
joe


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you order the ProClip for the vent? I had a ProClip in my truck and loved it. Just ordered the vent mount for my new cruze.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Proclip all the way!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mountek is very nice, it locks into your cd player


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

i went generic (and cheap) by way of getting that vent mount on ebay.
i hadn't heard of proclip - but it looks like some nice stuff!
now if only the proclip center vent mount wasn't on the driver's side, i'd more than likely get that...
the left mount doesn't work for the same reason - the phone charger and aux cables.
the console mount would work, i just have to decide if that huge support bracket is something i can live with.

i like the idea of one that mounts in the cd slot, but would the bracket get in the way of operating the stereo?

hopefully that generic vent mount pops up in the mail tomorrow, we'll give that a go while i keep looking...

rock on!
joe


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Mountek FTW... I modified my mountek to hold my 10" tablet too


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Mountek FTW... I modified my mountek to hold my 10" tablet too


I've already taken apart my Samsung Charge vehicle mount and I think I will pick up the Mountek and try to combine the two. I like the Samsung windshield holder but did not have any way of attaching it to the dash where I really wanted it.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

well, the generic iphone4-specific vent mount bought off ebay for like $7 turned out to be $7 pretty much thrown away.
all i got out of that $7 was learning that any sort of vent mount - with the possible exception of one that i can mount on the passenger side, but tilt so it properly faces me - will not meet my needs.
that probably leaves a solution that will involve putting screw holes somewhere in the interior of my cruze...
rock on!
joe


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

The proclip has a center console mount that doesn't involve drilling holes. They also have a "left mount" that attaches to the windshield pillar but it would be inconvenient if you want to keep the phone plugged in.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm gonna try some sticky velcro from Wal-Mart. One half somewhere on the dash, and the other half on the back of my phone. Just gotta find a suitable spot. This is what I've done on my previous cars, but there doesn't seem to be alot of bare spots on the front of the dash on this car.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

****, but there is hardly a flat spot anywhere. Maybe down by the shifter but my phone would cover up the "park" indicator. I probably will skip with the velcro mount on this car since I have my phone paired up through the bluetooth anyway.


----------



## nacho (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been looking around as well...I think the mountek is the way to go in this car. The mount sits very nicely in front of the shifter. So if you're like me, i rest my hands on the shifter and can dabble with the phone with minimal movement.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

the mountek definitely appears to be the most "non-destructive" mounting option.
(i don't like how it appears to block radio controls, and i'm a little skeptical of how secure it mounts...)

i really like the idea of the general mounting location that the proclip's console mount uses.
(that huge side support is a heck of an eyesore. plus, unless there's some sort of extension available i think it just sits way too low with too much sight obstruction thanks to the automatic shifter...)

alas, i think the best choice for my needs (dual role of audio player and gps unit) has the phone higher up than either of these solutions. with a vent mount basically futile, i guess that leaves either something that's bulky but removable (like a window-mounted suction cup or a bean-bag dash mount) or something that has me putting adhesive on - or holes into - the dash...
at least if i screw/bolt something in i know it's not going anywhere, and if i can at least mostly hide the mount underneath the rubber tray lining above the radio's display it won't look so bad.
(if anyone has done this, or can confirm that it can't be done because the stereo's in the way, that would be great...)

rock on!
joe


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been looking for a Vehicle Specific Mount for mounting my GPS/ Remote XM reciever. I noticed Panavise now has one for the cruze that mounts to the right side of the radio and faces the driver. I had something similar on my old car, and it was nice and well built. However $30.00 is a little more than what I wanted to spend. The center vents around the radio are easy to remove, but it's a tight fit. I'd suggest some trim removal tools from Harbor Freight if your going to do this. They leave no marks, and the tool will snap before that plastic molding of the car does.


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

i am very cheap... just so you know... i had an old phone i used as an mp3 and nav system i just used Velcro it worked just fine no worries about suction cup fail or drilling into your car if you don't like it where it is pull it off and try again a little goo gone and you will never know it was there... if your wanting something more expensive proclip is a good way to mount to your vent


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Im using a top dash mounting pad by Tom Tom for my Garmin. It stays put on the dash, very steady.


----------



## marcengo (Jun 28, 2012)

Guys, i WAS considering the mountek, but it says on their website that its not compatible with Chevy Cruze! Any of you guys own this mount/holder and can sattle this question?

ps: im planning to adapt it to hold my Xoom 2 Media Edition (Xyboard 8.2)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I use a generic stick dash mount I bought at my local Verizon Wireless store. I mounted it at the top of the silver plate, just above the A/C blower speed control knob. It sticks up and over the gear shift (I have a manual) but is high enough that it's out of the way. My power cable then reaches from the front power outlet around below the shifter and up the side. It puts the phone where I can see it for navigation yet it's not in my field of view.


----------

